# Pictures from the reptile show in Florida



## drgnfly2265 (Aug 6, 2008)

Here are some pics that I took from when me and my husband went to thr F.I.R.Expo. 

They had a lot of snakes there.....






So pretty.....





And of course TORTS!!!.....





So many options.....





Very nice.....





These are a breading pair of Sulcatas that are 16 years old. They were $2,500!!! Can't wait till my little Sulcata gets that big.....





They had yellow iguanas. This big one wasn't for sale, but the babies were. The babies were $500 a piece!!!.....





They also had albino aligators, but not for sale. I want one.....





And check this out. This is an Egyptian Uromastyx that was for sale for $2,200!!!.....





I hope that you enjoyed the pics! Sorry for the bad quality, I took the pics with my phone.

________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Tim/Robin (Aug 6, 2008)

It's so nice of you to share the photos, Jamie. Thanks. We live in an area where there are no reptile shows nearby so we must live vicariously through people like you who take time to share. Thanks again. Wish we had that big ol' uromastyx!


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 6, 2008)

Great pictures Jamie  Looks like you had a great time. 

Danny


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 6, 2008)

Jamie, I think the pics came out great. Thanks for sharing them with us looks like a good time was had by all. Now I really can't wait for our show in Sept.


----------



## Isa (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice pictures Jamie.

There is a reptile show on sunday here in Montreal, I can't wait to go


----------



## chelonologist (Aug 6, 2008)

wow! makes me wonder if I'll see any radiated tortoises at the Anaheim show...


----------



## wayne.bob (Aug 6, 2008)

WOW i like the variety of animals they have there. the only show i have been to here in iowa only had snakes. i wish i could go to a show like that!!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 7, 2008)

So much fun going to a show and seeing all the animals isn't it? Did you come home with anything?


----------



## Lil' Tortie (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. How much were the Greeks?


----------



## terryo (Aug 7, 2008)

Great pictures. You are lucky to get to one of those.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Aug 8, 2008)

I can't remember how much the greeks were. 

I almost came close to coming home with a cute little redfoot that was a week old. It had a red spot right on top of its head that was in the shape of a heart, so cute and it was really freindly. But I didn't get it. 

I started thinking of Bowser, my sulcata, so I wanted to get him something. Since he is getting bigger, his water bowl was getting a little small for him. He will lay in it and he'll take up the whole bowl and push all of the water out (it was very shallow, I was afraid he would drown as a baby). So I got him a new bigger water bowl!!! It's really wide and it is deeper. When I put it in with him, he went right in it and soaked in it, lol. I guess thats a thank you 

I had a wonderful time. I can't wait till the next one!!!

_________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## CGKeith (Aug 8, 2008)

I haven't seen any of those huge Egyptian Uros in years. I can remember them selling WC adults for $50 at shows back about a dozen years ago. I don't think there was much info on how to care for them back then and most didn't survive in captivity very long.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Aug 9, 2008)

The Egyptian was really pretty 

__________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## evin (Aug 9, 2008)

i wish i couldve went


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 10, 2008)

You did better then I would have. I have a thing for markings on an animal. The heart marked RF would have been marked sold if I had been there.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Aug 10, 2008)

Jacqui said:


> You did better then I would have. I have a thing for markings on an animal. The heart marked RF would have been marked sold if I had been there.



It was sooo... close. It was only $60 and it was very friendly.

_________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Isa (Aug 10, 2008)

drgnfly2265 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > You did better then I would have. I have a thing for markings on an animal. The heart marked RF would have been marked sold if I had been there.
> ...



60$ for a red foot wow. I went to a reptile expo this morning and the cheaper for a tortoise was 400$


----------



## K9KidsLove (Aug 30, 2008)

Jacqui said:


> You did better then I would have. I have a thing for markings on an animal. The heart marked RF would have been marked sold if I had been there.



You'd have had to battle me for it...and I always get there when the doors open the first day!!
Patsy


----------



## K9KidsLove (Aug 30, 2008)

drgnfly2265 said:


> The Egyptian was really pretty
> 
> __________________________________________________
> 
> ...



Was this the show in Pensacola? I had planned to go to it but didn't get to.
Patsy


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 31, 2008)

K9KidsLove said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > You did better then I would have. I have a thing for markings on an animal. The heart marked RF would have been marked sold if I had been there.
> ...



Sounds like folks fighting over sale items at WalMart on the day after Thanksgiving.  LOL if I am planning on buying, I too get to shows when the doors open.  But I have a secret weapon...my kids. I send them out on search missions, that way we can find the torts faster....lol.


----------



## tasena (Sep 1, 2008)

WOW, great pics, some day I will get to that show. Thanks for sharing


----------

